
Helping people spot the spoofs: a URL experiment - caution
https://blog.chromium.org/2020/08/helping-people-spot-spoofs-url.html
======
wonderlg
I think this is a good default, as long as one can opt to see the full URL.

A slightly better solution would be to still show the path at 50% grey or
less. It might be hard to read, but it shows that _something_ is there and
that you’re not just on the homepage.

------
fibbery
Wouldn't this get annoying when you go to select part of the URL? Hovering
changes the text shown so you end up selecting different text than you wanted.

------
SlackingOff123
This makes the whole google AMP experience a lot smoother. Wink.

